# Sticky  Potty Training Tips from JMM



## k/c mom

JMM one of our members is a long-time vet tech and very knowledgable about dog behavior. I have saved some of her posts on potty training ....

POTTY TRAINING TIPS FROM JMM:


FROM JMM: SM Thread - Examples or Tips on How To Potty Train 

I find the easiest thing is an x-pen collapsed down to about 2x4 ft. I cover the entire bottom with papers (wee wee pads). I put the pup in at potty time just like I would take them outdoors. As soon as they go, I open the pen and let them out and give them a treat. I put the pup in after eating, playing, waking up, etc. until I get a good sense of their schedule. I keep my pen in the kitchen and all playing is done in the kitchen next to the open pen. Once they start going in on their own while we're playing, I start offering a little more freedom. It takes time and confinement. When left alone I either extend the pen so papers are on one end and food/bed on the other or crate the puppy. 

Basically, you should use the same guidelines as you would for training a puppy to go outdoors. In my experience, I have found getting a consistent and reliably paper trained dog takes more time and work than training them to go outdoors.


FROM JMM: SM Thread - 4 Months Today

He is not having accidents, he has no idea that he has to go outdoors. 

1. Every accident is really your fault for not getting him outside in time. 

2. Playing puppies may need to go every 10-15 minutes. Sleeping puppies can usually go for 1 hour more than their age in months during the day, but for toy breeds with little bladders it can be a bit less. 

3. If your dog has the opportunity to have an accident, you gave it too much freedom. Crate time when you can't watching and leashing your puppy to you are the ideal ways to ensure supervision. Crate time is especially important so that dogs learn how to hold it for brief periods of time. 

4. Motivate your dog to go in the right place. Give good treats and praise when he goes outside every time. Go out with him on a leash each time and praise him. Ignore accidents in the house. Do not punish him. 

5. Set a schedule, especially for feeding and play time. This will help him to need to potty on a schedule. Wake up, outside, eat, outside, play, outside, nap, outside. Eating on a schedule will tend to have him defecating on a schedule which can help aid in housetraining. 


FROM JMM: SM Thread - Potty Training Frustrations

1. Not all dogs have the obvious signs. This pup I have now is the same way...she'll just walk along and go if you don't take her out. So, when she's playing, she can go 20-30 minutes. I set a timer and take her out every 25 minutes and tada, no accidents (and we have an elevator ride to get outside!). I carry her from her crate to outside when she gets released from the crate. Depending on his age, it may be every 15 minutes for him now. 

2. Let's make is impossible for him not to succeed. Take a small x-pen (2x4ft) or bathroom w/baby gate and cover the whole bottom with pads. Put him in there at potty time and wait. If he doesn't go within a few minutes, CRATE him for 10 and try again. Be stubborn! Repeat, repeat, repeat. Don't forget a really great treat when he goes in the right spot and, let him out as soon as he goes. Using this method most pups figure out fast that they get out if they go and it speeds things up. I used this method with my poop smearer. 

3. Set a schedule for crate time, play time, etc. This will help him learn to go at certain times and hold it. 

The rule in my house is don't give the pup a chance for an accident. It means we go potty a whole lot so she succeeds a whole lot. It also means if I'm not standing their watching and she's peed within the last 25 minutes, she has to be in her crate. It takes a lot of discipline (and a timer LOL) on my part, but the only time she has accidents is if I slack off.


----------

